# Grey Ghost Hang On Stand



## Fish_Bone (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Grey Ghost treestand from Woodsey Too?  Looks pretty good to me and guaranteed not to sqeak.

http://www.woodseytoo.com/treestands.htm


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the design...needs some paint...but that would be a great bow hunting stand...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 10, 2008)

our outfitter in IL used one this year and bubbabuck sat in it once...only once.  

he said it was very difficult to get off the sticks and onto the platform because of how the platform is built.  also that there is no room from the edge of the seat to the outside of the platform...which means standing and maneuvering was out of the question.  so a bow shot would have to be done sitting and not standing.

so in other words it looks much better than it hunts


----------

